# Critique my mare and me



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure where to start. I don't like the tom thumb bit that you are using. Your hands look fairly light in the photos, but your horse is still behind the vertical. You should be going on a very loose rein if you are using a shank bit and you are not. I would also like to see your hands come up some - more above the withers than out to the side of the withers.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

GottaRide said:


> your horse is still behind the vertical. You should be going on a very loose rein if you are using a shank bit and you are not. I would also like to see your hands come up some - more above the withers than out to the side of the withers.


That is what jumped out at me too. Way too much contact for that bit. Your poor mare is way over flexed. You seem to be very consistent in this too. Too much contact and over flexed. Your gorgeous mare does not appear to appreciate it either.

Why exactly would one post photos of them riding barefoot in their pajamas and then ask for a critique of them? Wanting to start a train wreck?


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

glad to see you all are very friendly around here! as for the horse being over flexed she is still learning the headset thing and sometimes over flexes her head. She has a hard mouth working on softening it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlternativeEquineTraining said:


> as for the horse being over flexed she is still learning the headset thing and sometimes over flexes her head. She has a hard mouth working on softening it.


Either your photographer has bad timing or over flexed seems to be the norm. If she is consistently over flexing you need to try a different technique to teach her a head set. (Though the term head set makes me cringe.)

Putting a shanked bit in her mouth and cranking on her until she is over flexed will not soften her mouth.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Either your photographer has bad timing or over flexed seems to be the norm.


I see that too.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She's giving you her face but you're not giving her anything. Even if she is just overflexing on her own you should take all pressure off the reins.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok so my mare has the same issue with overflexing and I ride in a simple snaffle and I am about to try a french link. I ride with little contact and she does this and she doesnt want to relaz and stretch her head down


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

def too much contact. WHY would you put a harsh bit on a hard mouthed horse to begin with?? you can very easily get her head up, push her forward through it, simple as that. dont ride barefoot, its dangerous and your heels are up they should be down. I would never be around horses barefoot, my old train used to tell us we would get worms from it lol, idk if thats true but i really dont like **** between my toes. On a lighter note, she is very pretty, and has a nice trot!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

She seems real stunning. Beautiful build and all, although I must admit she looks abit uncomfortable in the mouth. I would suggest trying to switch to a softer bit, such as a single jointed loose ring or eggbutt snaffle.

And in that third and fourth picture, was she holding her head like that or was it just at that moment she put her head like that?


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

THe reason I didnt give when she took the picture was becuase as soon as you let go her head goes up unless you do it gradually, and the tomb thumb that is in her mouth is not harsh. I have always used it and love it. Shes used to barrels so im working on working on the head and the slowing down. Shes a interesting horse to ride, but a blast just starting to work on some bending, and all that so shes getting there.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well then, if you use it alot and know how to use it gently, then that is fine.

But here is a tip, don't focuss too much on her head. If you ride her correctly and make sure she is using her body correctly, then her head will just naturally fall into the right place.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

AlternativeEquineTraining said:


> THe reason I didnt give when she took the picture was becuase as soon as you let go her head goes up unless you do it gradually, and the tomb thumb that is in her mouth is not harsh. I have always used it and love it. Shes used to barrels so im working on working on the head and the slowing down. Shes a interesting horse to ride, but a blast just starting to work on some bending, and all that so shes getting there.


 
All of these things can be (and should be) done in a simple snaffle on a long rein. But that's a discussion for another thread.

My critique is that the horse is in too strong of a bit & the rider is not releasing timely. The horse has no where to hold its head except up, arched & past the vertical. It's not comfortable for the horse and brings a lot of training issues to the forefront.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry to kind of hijack this thread, i know practically nothing about western but am i right in saying that shanked bits are only ment to be used with one hand?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You keep making excuses for why you are cranking on your horses head. You are cranking on your horses head. There is no reason for that much contact with that bit. If you are the type of rider who needs that much contact and feels more comfortable with it, then switch bits. In all of the pictures your horse looks uncomfortable because you aren't releasing on her face. You are simply making her mouth even harder. You look like a very stiff rider who needs to relax. On the brighter side you have a very good leg.


----------

